# where can i get cheap boots ??



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 30, 2009)

does anyone know a website or a place where i can find some cute (but inexpensive) boots?


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know what kind of boots you are looking for, but for now here is a link from about.com:
Cheap Shoes - Top Places to Find Stylish Cheap Shoes

if you are looking for something in particular, I don't mind helping you search the web.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 30, 2009)

nothing in particular. just looking around for more boots.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Mar 30, 2009)

CutesyGirl.com | Trendy, Chic, Fashionable Women's Shoes, boots, clothing

&

http://Gojane.com

Lots of cheap cute shoes.


----------



## hhunt2 (Mar 30, 2009)

DSW !

and sign-up for the rewards program. I've gotten so many discounts.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Mar 30, 2009)

shoeocean.com they are cheap but gojane has better stuff in the winter months


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_CutesyGirl.com | Trendy, Chic, Fashionable Women's Shoes, boots, clothing_

 
I second this


----------

